

Time to get my life back - pavs
http://i.imgur.com/4gvSi.png

======
trouble
Excuse me for asking a question that might be obvious to many, but, what
application are you using to track your time like that?

~~~
pavs
toggl

~~~
cheald
Thanks for this. This looks like it'll be extremely useful for me, and I'm
going to take a cue from you and track unproductive time, as well.

